# The Moral Politics Test



## MaHe (Mar 21, 2008)

Take a test here ...

And paste your results! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## scubersteve (Mar 21, 2008)

WIN!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 21, 2008)

YOUR SCORE
Your scored -0.5 on Moral Order and 0.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Socialism
Ideology: Social Democratism
Party: Democratic Party
Presidents: Jimmy Carter
04' Election: John Kerry
08' Election: Barack Obama


Of the 429,179 respondents (2,741 on Facebook):
6% are close to you.
31% are more conservative.
30% are more liberal.
29% are more socialist.
9% are more authoritarian.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's mine:
First Test:


Spoiler









JONNY'S SCORE

Your scored -4 on Moral Order and 0.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

1. System: Socialism
2. Ideology: Social Democratism
3. Party: Democratic Party
4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
5. 04' Election: Ralph Nader
6. 08' Election: Barack Obama 



Of the 429,197 respondents (2,741 on Facebook):

1. 6% are close to you.
2. 54% are more conservative.
3. 5% are more liberal.
4. 11% are more socialist.
5. 23% are more authoritarian.



Re-test:


Spoiler








JONNY'S SCORE

Your scored -3 on Moral Order and 2.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

1. System: Socialism
2. Ideology: Social Democratism
3. Party: No match.
4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
5. 04' Election: David Cobb
6. 08' Election: Barack Obama 



Of the 429,206 respondents (2,741 on Facebook):

1. 7% are close to you.
2. 61% are more conservative.
3. 14% are more liberal.
4. 9% are more socialist.
5. 8% are more authoritarian.


----------



## hanman (Mar 21, 2008)

pretty accurate, i guess...not a big Fred Thompson fan, though.  and President should be Ronald Reagan.

hasn't this test been posted here before?


----------



## MaHe (Mar 21, 2008)

Uh, dunno. I know it for a long time, will check ...


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm a lot less comunist than I thought I would be =/


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 21, 2008)

JFK, I find, was one of (if not) the best president the US ever had.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Maktub (Mar 23, 2008)

I mean no offence, but this is the crappiest bipartidist shit I've seen in a while.
I guess it's USA based, but then again, don't they know there are more systems than "democrat" and "republican"? Those are parties, not even systems.




There go my results anyway.
The approach is good... the way to name political preferences sucks.


----------



## Minox (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Costello (Mar 23, 2008)

I found it to be a very bad test indeed.
To many of the questions I could not answer, due to the lack of choices.

I only answered about 10 questions but here's what I got:


----------

